# .308 for timberwolf



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to help my uncle with some wolves on his trap line, seem to be getting a little over populated. I only own 2 .22's and a .308. What bullet should I use to minimize hide loss?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

In which state do you live?


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Northern Ontario, Canada, we can shoot two wolves or coyotes with the proper game seal


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Who cares  Its a wolf! jk I like to think contrary to what others think. If you go with a very light bullet like many say it will go in and most likely explode in the shoulder. BUT, if you go with the bullets with the Cape Buffalo (Winchester) on the box they will just slice right through the dog and fly out the other side with only a bullet size hole. Some of these "great" coyote bullets are leaving 3 to 4 inch exit holes. We process deer all fall/winter and I have seen what a .308 w a deer round does to a Whitetail and it will make that 3-4 inch exit hole look small 
Have fun, but dont ruin the fun by fretting about harming a hide.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think you understand, when you want to sell the hide the holes matter, entrance only would be nice but I don't think I can drop that much power from the .308 so clean through with as little expansion as possible would be nice.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

What about 7.62 full jacket nato ammo? clean through a soldier, alot bigger that a timberwolf?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You asked about bullets instead of ammo, so I am guessing you reload. If you don't mind spending the money try the 155 gr Lapua Scennars. I have shot them through deer, with little to no expansion, but resulting in dead deer. Look at the photo of one in my photo album. 
Don't worry about giving up velocity. Push it out at about 2800 fps or more if you would like. Some loads will take you to around 3000 fps, but for me accuracy suffered, and case life was reduced. 
My second choice would also be a match bullet, the 168 gr Sierra Match King. I shoot mine at 2700 fps. If you don't reload purchase this round loaded from Blackhills ammo.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

My dad shot a whitetail with a 338 federal (308 necked up) 338 hole in and about .75" hole out he was using barnes X bullets they expand but hold together go to barnes.com to see bullets after hit. his was a 185 grain bullet in your case I would use a 150 gr. It should be plenty since I have shot several elk with a 150 gr out of a 300 savage and had no problem. 300 savage is very comperable to a 308 ballistic wise.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

My dad shot a whitetail with a 338 federal (308 necked up) 338 hole in and about .75" hole out he was using barnes X bullets they expand but hold together go to barnes.com to see bullets after hit. his was a 185 grain bullet in your case I would use a 150 gr. It should be plenty since I have shot several elk with a 150 gr out of a 300 savage and had no problem. 300 savage is very comperable to a 308 ballistic wise.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

sflem849 said:


> Who cares  Its a wolf! jk I like to think contrary to what others think. If you go with a very light bullet like many say it will go in and most likely explode in the shoulder. BUT, if you go with the bullets with the Cape Buffalo (Winchester) on the box they will just slice right through the dog and fly out the other side with only a bullet size hole. Some of these "great" coyote bullets are leaving 3 to 4 inch exit holes. We process deer all fall/winter and I have seen what a .308 w a deer round does to a Whitetail and it will make that 3-4 inch exit hole look small
> Have fun, but dont ruin the fun by fretting about harming a hide.


Sorry...trying to be witty by saying a good wolf is a dead wolf. Most Wisconsin folks are not big fans of wolves. (Edit - Most that I know. I like them, but the deer hunting DOES suffer)

BTW - What is the wolf pelt worth?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> Sorry...trying to be witty by saying a good wolf is a dead wolf. Most Wisconsin folks are not big fans of wolves. (Edit - Most that I know. I like them, but the deer hunting DOES suffer)


I love this comment. In my time on this earth, the wolf numbers have never been higher as well as the deer numbers never being higher. So what's the deal, I thought the wolves were eating all the deer?

I wish people would stop shooting wolves illegally here. I want them to be hunted legally. Man that would be great. Currently I have to go to Canada to hunt wolves.

jrricher, Where in Ontario? I'm in MN, just south of you. I'd love to come help you guys out. I want a big black male for the game room.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> I love this comment. In my time on this earth, the wolf numbers have never been higher as well as the deer numbers never being higher. So what's the deal, I thought the wolves were eating all the deer? quote]
> 
> Sorry, I knew that would start some heated debate. I would like to shoot them in WI also. And yes, in WI the deer numbers in the south are so high they make the whole state have an inflated number of deer. When you see a wolf on the deer stand I can just about bet you wont see a deer that day. When the pack is moving through the deer bug out.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

> When you see a wolf on the deer stand I can just about bet you wont see a deer that day. When the pack is moving through the deer bug out.


There is no argueing that. For me personally, I think my day was more successful when I see a wolf vs a deer.

Deer are easy to find, wolves are hard.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will try the full jacket ammo, seems that it should do the job, if I do have to track, we have a good snowcover makes tracking easy.

I will let you know


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Just so you know, in WI you can't use FMJ. They have to have some exposed lead. There are some that have next to nothing though.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry about not searching, i read the sticky post and search and this .308 discussion has been on before. Lots of imput and some mixed opinion on the fmj rounds. If I can get a group under 1.5 @ 200 I would be happy. The local gunsmith sells a bag oF reloads 7.62 50rds. for $23 cdn. I think I will put some throught the 788 this weekend and see if I can get a tight group, if there are consistant flyers I will try some of the cheap 150 grain federal powershok that I picked up for $10/box 20, I will let you know.


----------

